# Painful erections!



## mommyinIL1976 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have been coming here for awhile for advice, but this is the first time I've posted







Here's the problem. A few days ago, I noticed my six year old DS grabbing the front of his pants. I asked him what he was doing and he said that it hurt because it was "so hard". DH took him into the bathroom and had a look. Hubby said that DS penis was sticking straight up (pointing up at the ceiling). My DH's penis points straight out, but he says he thinks it's normal for them to stick up. My older son doesn't have this problem either. DS is uncirc'd but is fully retractable, so I don't think that's causing the pain. I asked DS if this happens alot and he said sometimes. The paid goes away when the erection is gone. Any ideas on if this is normal (penis sticking straight up), and if it is....what could be causing the pain???? Is a visit to the doctor in order?


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ummm... does it always stick straight up, even when not erect? I work in a daycare, so I'm always changing diapers and helping children potty and I can't say I've noticed any of them pointing to the ceiling, though I really try not to look too much, if you know what I mean.


----------



## mommyinIL1976 (Jan 20, 2008)

No, it looks normal when not erect. When he was a baby and had erections, I don't remember them pointing straight up like DH described. DH said his erection was actually touching his tummy right below his belly button. I'm wondering if he broke a tendon (














in there or something.


----------



## mommyinIL1976 (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, I took DS to the pediatrician today....I got too worried despite my husband saying I was over-reacting. Doc said that it is in fact normal for them to stick straight up when erect. Apparently only 5-10 percent of boys have this. Hubby doesn't have this issue, but the doc said that it's not likely hereditary.

Apparently the pain DS was having was caused by the waistband of his underwear constraining his penis putting pressure against the top of it. So, we went to Target...long story short....DS now wears boxers to give him some more room!









On the way home he defiantly stated that he didn't think he was going to like his new boxers because "everything is bouncing around down there".







:


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

It's definitely perfectly normal, like your doc said. As men age, the angle of the erect penis gets lower. So, your hot college boyfriend probably stood a lot a higher than your husband will in his 60s. Children, by nature, stand very upright when erect, from less weight in the penis and less "use."


----------



## swellmomma (Jan 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyinIL1976* 
On the way home he defiantly stated that he didn't think he was going to like his new boxers because "everything is bouncing around down there".







:


my 9 yr old son has stated the same thing, he would rather wear breifs a size to small and have them snug as can be than have any "wiggle" room lol


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:

Doc said that it is in fact normal for them to stick straight up when erect. Apparently only 5-10 percent of boys have this.
Totally normal. My informal research (I've seen a few in person, but also I got so curious about this issue that I was asking all my guy friends for a while, and in the early days of the Internet I posted a little survey!







) indicates that young men are about equally divided between "up" and "out" with only a few being in between. "Out" is more embarrassingly visible through clothing; "up" is more likely to get caught on clothing or poke into the waistband.

If he doesn't like the boxers, look for briefs with very soft, loose waistbands. A lot of "up" guys prefer bikini briefs which have no fly to get caught on, but I don't know if those are made in little boy sizes.

He might benefit from, uh, arranging himself differently when he puts on his underwear. I've heard so many personal opinions on this subject (jeez, ask a guy about his penis, and you learn all kinds of things!) that conflict with one another, I won't attempt to advise! Perhaps just a delicate suggestion that he experiment with his arrangements would be helpful.

Who knew my era as an erection expert would come in handy on mothering.com?


----------



## papacraftsman (Oct 30, 2008)

A26 month old is likely to have pain if his penis is trapped in clothing during one of his spontainious erections. The erection may be normal but if it is bent to a position that is other than the position it takes when free of clothing he may experience a lot of pain. The good thing about pain is that it warns us if we are injuring our bodies, right? When you claim that his penis is pointing up to his stomach or even touching it as an erection is occurring. I would confidently say that his erection is NOT distorted or abnormal Please express the greatest care in dressing and undressing him while he has an erection. I've studied this because I was misshandled during my childhood erections and my penis was injured and the pain was excruciating. Sadly, children that are taught or feel they must trap their penis erections in the "down position" are badly distorting their erection shape and position. The outcome of this "hiding it" is an erection that points more to his feet than his stomach. The penis of a "hider" is more prone to fracture of penis or peyronies disease or priapism. And priapism in a child is more common than fracture or peyronies. It is simply safer to position his penis in the same position it will take when it goes erect and use clothing that permits this. If he is feeling pain during his erection and no trapping or bending is going on then a Urologist visit is very important because a prior injury in his penis is afflicting him. In flaccid state the penis is safer less likely to suffer injuries and it should never hurt if all is well.


----------

